# a hairless maltese...



## RudyRoo

...well not really but I got your attention!? B) In looking at Lynda's recent Puppy Picture post and that perfect little angel, I was just thinking how I really wished that I had pictures of my Rudy as a pup. Since he was adopted I only have my imagination of how precious he was as a baby. What I do have though (and just rediscovered yesterday as I was looking through my old cell phone pics) are pics of him the day after I brought him home. Since we all love pics I figured I would post these. These pictures are such a great testament to how *the mutual love between pup and parent heals all*. When I got him he was going through some awkward phase with his hair and he looked like a little scruff. Within a week, his hair had already grown quite a bit and he was the happiest and most playful pup I had ever seen. Absolutely perfect. Adopting this little fluff has completely changed my life in ways I had never imagined. Now all I can do is scheme and dream about how to adopt more. (I spend way too much time on petfinder looking at Malt rescues). THANK YOU to all of you courageous people who have a hand in rescue and adoption.


----------



## michellerobison

I love the biggie and small doggie piccie,looks so tiny. "Biggie and Smalls!


----------



## RudyRoo

*just found one more pic!*



RudyRoo said:


> ...well not really but I got your attention!? B) In looking at Lynda's recent Puppy Picture post and that perfect little angel, I was just thinking how I really wished that I had pictures of my Rudy as a pup. Since he was adopted I only have my imagination of how precious he was as a baby. What I do have though (and just rediscovered yesterday as I was looking through my old cell phone pics) are pics of him the day after I brought him home. Since we all love pics I figured I would post these. These pictures are such a great testament to how *the mutual love between pup and parent heals all*. When I got him he was going through some awkward phase with his hair and he looked like a little scruff. Within a week, his hair had already grown quite a bit and he was the happiest and most playful pup I had ever seen. Absolutely perfect. Adopting this little fluff has completely changed my life in ways I had never imagined. Now all I can do is scheme and dream about how to adopt more. (I spend way too much time on petfinder looking at Malt rescues). THANK YOU to all of you courageous people who have a hand in rescue and adoption.


It wouldn't let me edit, but I wanted to add just one more pic. Just look at that little face! ok, done bragging now


----------



## lynda

You certainly have bragging rights. He is a little doll. With or without hair.:wub:


----------



## Bibu

Oh my!! What a cute little face!!!! I'm in love...:wub:


----------



## kathym

He is a little cutie pie...


----------



## Cosy

He's adorable and thank you for adopting that sweet little guy.


----------



## edelweiss

He looks precious & very much like little "Jack" that we tried to adopt before getting Kitzel. Amazing what love does---he looks like a new dog!


----------



## Katkoota

cuteness overload :wub: your boy is soooo adorable. I gotta tell ya, best thing about maltese is that they tend to look like puppies forevever :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Awww. What a sweetie. :tender:I really think he's got the look of love now. :wub::wub: Thank you for giving Rudy a home. I know you thank him every day for coming into your life


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh you can brag all you want about this little cutie! Rudy is so precious...you're both so lucky to have found each other!


----------



## bailey02

*Which rescue group did you get little Rudy from??*


----------



## uniquelovdolce

awwww your lil rudy reminds me of my dolce. he is so cute !!! thank u for saving that baby !


----------



## RudyRoo

bailey02 said:


> *Which rescue group did you get little Rudy from??*


Tails-N-Transition is the rescue and foster program. The adoption process and all vet care is through Alvin-Friendswood Animal Clinic. They are so great!


----------



## RudyRoo

edelweiss said:


> He looks precious & very much like little "Jack" that we tried to adopt before getting Kitzel. Amazing what love does---he looks like a new dog!


Very true! If you look at the first picture of my signature (the black and white one)...that was taken exactly ONE week after I brought him home. He already looked like a different dog, and I was surely a different person.


----------



## ndth

He's such a tiny little guy! Absolutely adorable. :wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

that's the cutest:wub: hairless maltese I have ever seen


----------



## Tanner's Mom

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## donnad

He's such a little cutie, with or without hair!


----------



## cyndrae

What a precious adorable little Rudy. How special he is!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Oh, Rudy is the cutest little guy! I love the picture of the two of you together. He is adorable ... and, Leigh, your pretty eyes are all lit up snuggling with Rudy.


----------



## RudyRoo

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Rudy is the cutest little guy! I love the picture of the two of you together. He is adorable ... and, Leigh, your pretty eyes are all lit up snuggling with Rudy.


Thank you so much! I remember when taking that picture that I was thinking, "I can't believe that this little adorable creature is mine!" Pure love.


----------



## thelordsbeauty

FINALLY a Maltese that looks like mine! BOL!


----------



## mfa

oh my goodness, thats the cutest baby!!:wub:


----------



## muchan

Rudy so lucky to have met a nice mommy like you! I too would like to joined and adopted more maltese if I could find any rescue. Thanks for the second chance you gave for the little boy <3


----------

